# (III) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2011



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 12:48)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2011
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Maio de 2011


----------



## vinc7e (27 Abr 2011 às 13:07)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2011 às 13:31)

450,1 a 500mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 14:11)

O meu voto vai para o intervalo *250,1mm a 300,0mm*


----------



## dahon (27 Abr 2011 às 16:12)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Votei no intervalo *350,1mm a 400mm* 

Espero um Maio chuvoso antes do periodo critico.


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2011 às 22:49)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2011 às 23:03)

Com umas belas trovoadas pode ser que 200,1mm a 250,0mm!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

150,1mm a 200,0mm

Vou pelos Açores...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 14:24)

200,1mm a 250,0mm para compensar este Abril ou umas belas e agressivas trovoadas


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 16:01)

200,1mm a 250,0mm e...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Abr 2011 às 17:32)

O meu voto vai para os 300,1mm a 350,0mm, espero um mês de maio com muita trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 01:40)

*150,1mm a 200,0mm*

Fenómenos convectivos no continente ou precipitação orográfica na Ilha da Madeira


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 02:38)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 12:25)

Voto no intervalo _250,1mm a 300,0mm_.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

Açores: 103,5mm - Faial (aeroporto)
Continente: 165,6 mm - Pragança/Cadaval
Madeira: *224,0mm *- Bica da Cana

Intervalo vencedor: 200,1mm a 250,0mm
Vencedores: aikkoset, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, jonhfx, SpiderVV

-------------------

Parabéns ao aikkoset que fez o triplex do mês.


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jun 2011 às 00:10)

AnDré disse:


> Açores: 103,5mm - Faial (aeroporto)
> Continente: 165,6 mm - Pragança/Cadaval
> Madeira: *224,0mm *- Bica da Cana
> 
> ...



Obrigado


----------

